# Prestiti - Casinò - Viagra



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*Prestiti - Casinò - Viagra*

Nella mia casella di posta elettronica arriva spam: Casinò on line, Prestiti o investimenti e Viagra/Cialis.
Riflettevo che queste offerte hanno un comun denominatore: la richiesta di vivere al di sopra delle proprie possibilità, la non accettazione della realtà economica e fisica.
Mi sembra che anche il ricorso alla chirurgia e alla medicina estetica e agli psicofarmaci siano segni della stessa difficoltà ad accettare la realtà.


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nella mia casella di posta elettronica arriva spam: Casinò on line, Prestiti o investimenti e Viagra/Cialis.
> Riflettevo che queste offerte hanno un comun denominatore: la richiesta di vivere al di sopra delle proprie possibilità, la non accettazione della realtà economica e fisica.
> Mi sembra che anche il ricorso alla chirurgia e alla medicina estetica e agli psicofarmaci siano segni della stessa difficoltà ad accettare la realtà.


 
Ma ti va di lusso, a me arrivano proposte di signorine che non capiscono un Cacasenno di nick, pubblicità di viaggi last minute i posti improbabili con pacchetti ancora più improbabili, e pubbliocità di beauty farm che promettono 20 anni o 20 gk, meno a seconda della bisogna.
Io mi sto cominciando ad affezionare alla mia "decadenza"...... (non facciamo ironia, quella comincia a 25 anni e non dà segni visibili per molto tempo, ma c'è!) 
A pensarci bene ogni ruga, ogni piega, ogni "cosa nuova" si riallaccia ad avvenimentei ed a episodi di vita.... cancellarli sarebbe come cancellare anche quelli.
Bruja


----------



## JDM (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nella mia casella di posta elettronica arriva spam: Casinò on line, Prestiti o investimenti e Viagra/Cialis.
> Riflettevo che queste offerte hanno un comun denominatore: la richiesta di vivere al di sopra delle proprie possibilità, la non accettazione della realtà economica e fisica.
> Mi sembra che anche il ricorso alla chirurgia e alla medicina estetica e agli psicofarmaci siano segni della stessa difficoltà ad accettare la realtà.


Secondo me è anche peggio. Il messaggio è diretto, esplicito ed ha effetto a catena, come i radicali liberi...
Dice a chiare lettere: NON E' NORMALE ACCETTARE LA REALTA'.
E raggiunge il bersaglio, creando angoscia.
Perchè non avranno mai quello che vengono obbligati a cercare
Il futuro può essere la depressione di massa o la rivoluzione.
Mi domando solo se i depressi possono fare la rivoluzione.....


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nella mia casella di posta elettronica arriva spam: Casinò on line, Prestiti o investimenti e Viagra/Cialis.
> Riflettevo che queste offerte hanno un comun denominatore: la richiesta di vivere al di sopra delle proprie possibilità, la non accettazione della realtà economica e fisica.
> Mi sembra che anche il ricorso alla chirurgia e alla medicina estetica e agli psicofarmaci siano segni della stessa difficoltà ad accettare la realtà.


Ho chiuso una mail perchè era sprovvista di filtro anti-spam e mi ero scocciato di cancellare quei messaggi.

Mi han sempre fatto molto sorridere quelli sul Viagra... e tra me e me mi chiedevo: chi è che ha spifferato?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scherzi a parte, giocano solo sul desiderio di apparire della gente (è la stessa ricetta delle infinite isole, fattorie, fratelli e sorelle vari...)... e da quante ne arrivano direi che è l'industria che sta meglio proliferando!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*No*



JDM ha detto:


> Secondo me è anche peggio. Il messaggio è diretto, esplicito ed ha effetto a catena, come i radicali liberi...
> Dice a chiare lettere: NON E' NORMALE ACCETTARE LA REALTA'.
> E raggiunge il bersaglio, creando angoscia.
> Perchè non avranno mai quello che vengono obbligati a cercare
> ...


Non credo i depressi, perché rivolgono la rabbia verso se stessi, e nemmeno quelli che ne escono con gli psicofarmaci e poi trovano tutto piacevole...
Questo distacco dalla realtà, come giustamente rilevi, voluto e organizzato è agghiacciante!


----------



## JDM (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo i depressi, perché rivolgono la rabbia verso se stessi, e nemmeno quelli che ne escono con gli psicofarmaci e poi trovano tutto piacevole...
> Questo distacco dalla realtà, come giustamente rilevi, voluto e organizzato è agghiacciante!


Ed io lo rifiuto, e lo dico, e lo URLO. Ovunque vado lo dico, appena ne ho l'occasione. E lo dimostro questo rifiuto, per come mi comporto e come mi rapporto.
Lo facessimo tutti !!!! Tutti coloro che lo pensano dovrebbero manifestarlo nel proprio piccolo o grande mondo.
Nessun diritto a pensarlo se non c'è il coraggio di viverlo anche fuori della testa. Anche solo un pochino.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*eh!*



JDM ha detto:


> Ed io lo rifiuto, e lo dico, e lo URLO. Ovunque vado lo dico, appena ne ho l'occasione. E lo dimostro questo rifiuto, per come mi comporto e come mi rapporto.
> Lo facessimo tutti !!!! Tutti coloro che lo pensano dovrebbero manifestarlo nel proprio piccolo o grande mondo.
> Nessun diritto a pensarlo se non c'è il coraggio di viverlo anche fuori della testa. Anche solo un pochino.


E' il mio lavoro...


----------



## JDM (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' il mio lavoro...


Meraviglioso !!!!! Allora chiederò io un consulto a te.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*...*



JDM ha detto:


> Meraviglioso !!!!! Allora chiederò io un consulto a te.....


Hai notato l'emoticon?
Sono una maestra ed è una lotta perché tante famiglie sono vittime di questa mentalità ed è una lotta quotidiana ...


----------



## JDM (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai notato l'emoticon?
> Sono una maestra ed è una lotta perché tante famiglie sono vittime di questa mentalità ed è una lotta quotidiana ...


Beh, sono nella scuola anche io, ma x me è più facile... Trovo molto più facilmente porte aperte...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*!*



JDM ha detto:


> Beh, sono nella scuola anche io, ma x me è più facile... Trovo molto più facilmente porte aperte...


Sei fortunato!
O forse più ottimista di me e vedi ...il mezzo pieno...


----------



## JDM (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei fortunato!
> O forse più ottimista di me e vedi ...il mezzo pieno...


No, P/R, è che io ho la fortuna di lavorare con ragazzi molto più grandi.... E non è poi tutto da gettare via, anzi....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*infatti*



JDM ha detto:


> No, P/R, è che io ho la fortuna di lavorare con ragazzi molto più grandi.... E non è poi tutto da gettare via, anzi....


C'è il mezzo pieno, ma il mezzo vuoto...è vuoto!


----------



## JDM (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è il mezzo pieno, ma il mezzo vuoto...è vuoto!


Beh, questo è innegabile.... Però quando trovi anche solo una persona che ti apre il cuore.... Sei ripagato di tutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*sicuro*



JDM ha detto:


> Beh, questo è innegabile.... Però quando trovi anche solo una persona che ti apre il cuore.... Sei ripagato di tutto.


Questo è sicuro!


----------



## JDM (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è sicuro!


Bella la tua firma, l'ho notata solo ora (la prima frase).....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

**



JDM ha detto:


> Bella la tua firma, l'ho notata solo ora (la prima frase).....


Grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*Inchiesta dell'Espresso*

*Voglio una vita impasticcata*

di Emiliano Fittipaldi
*I ventenni cercano una soluzione rapida e low cost al mal di vivere. Ecco le lore storie. Da Napoli a Bolzano* 

*Una confezione di Prozac,* *Fevarin, Dumirox, Sereupin, Eutimil, Zoloft.* Nomi impronunciabili che centinaia di migliaia di italiani conoscono benissimo. Medicine che nel corso dell'ultimo lustro sono diventate *famose e consumate quanto il Prozac*, scorciatoie comode e low cost, accusano gli scettici, per chi soffre e non vuol sentire e affrontare il dolore. La depressione si allarga a macchia d'olio tra gli adolescenti e la generazione a cavallo tra i venti e i trenta, e la soluzione più gettonata è lo psicofarmaco. 

*Secondo le statistiche del progetto Arno*, in Italia nella fascia d'età compresa tra i 19 e i 44, *una ogni 18 donne prende pasticche e gocce*. Nei maschi la percentuale si riduce, ma il dato resta impressionante: un uomo su 33 fa regolarmente uso di psicofarmaci (vedi tabella in alto). Un disagio generazionale crescente che ha convinto molti atenei ad aprire centri di ascolto sul modello dei counselling anglosassoni. In pochi anni gli psicologi e gli psichiatri hanno avuto un enorme boom di richieste, tanto che le liste d'attesa possono durare settimane.

*Gli studenti discutono dei loro disturbi persino in forum ad hoc su Internet.* "I segni di un'infelicità diffusa", racconta Paolo Valerio, ordinario di Psicologia clinica alla Federico II che quest'anno ha effettuato 224 colloqui con oltre cinquanta studenti: "Anche i docenti più attenti possono accorgersi dei disturbi. Da semplici blocchi dell'apprendimento a problematiche più serie di tipo relazionale. I casi più diffusi riguardano questioni edipiche, sintomi fobico-ossessivi, presenza di disturbi legati all'alimentazione e all'identità psico-sessuale". *A Napoli il centro è stato usato anche da decine di giovani con tendenze transessuali*, ma gli psicologi danno una mano anche agli allievi dell'Accademia aeronautica di Pozzuoli. "Ragazzi sani che aiutiamo ad adattarsi alla nuova vita militare". 
*Uno spaesamento devastante può invece investire i fuorisede*, che senza famiglia e senza amici sono tra i più soggetti a crisi depressive e d'identità. All'uscita i laureati possono avere disagi causati dalla mancanza di prospettiva lavorativa, dall'impossibilità di creare una vita autonoma e dalla distanza tra ambizioni e realtà. A Valerio gli psicofarmaci non piacciono, ma ammette che l'uso è in trend esponenziale. "Si semplifica qualsiasi malessere, si medicalizzano persino la melanconia e la tristezza. Si prescrivono antidepressivi anche se il paziente è normalmente dispiaciuto per un lutto di una persona cara. Si vuole una soluzione senza il rischio di mettersi in gioco con una psicoterapia lenta e difficile, si rifiuta un impegno emozionale". 

*Soprattutto le donne usano le sostanze psicotrope per combattere stress e disturbi della personalità.* Senza alcun controllo: il collettivo studentesco della facoltà di Psicologia della Sapienza ha denunciato che persino gli studenti di psicologia fanno uso di psicofarmaci in quantità industriali "senza neanche andare dal dottore", e hanno chiesto al preside l'apertura di uno sportello informativo per combattere il fenomeno.

A Milano gli studenti della Bicocca hanno messo in piedi un forum in cui si chiacchiera anche delle esperienze con il Dumirox e il Prozac. Molti li hanno provati, altri li assumono regolarmente. "Ti senti allegro, ma sai che non dovresti esserlo, come se ti fosse imposto dall'esterno," racconta un ragazzo: "Il mio psichiatra mi ha detto: 'È normale'. Sono andato avanti per due anni". Mathi, dopo due anni di psicoterapia, affianca i farmaci, e ammette: "La mia vita è cambiata davvero, come aveva promesso il medico. Le pillole hanno cancellato le mie paure". Nel capoluogo lombardo sono soprattutto le donne ad assumere antidepressivi, anche se solo il 20 per cento ha davvero una malattia mentale. C'è chi parla dei farmaci che agiscono sulla serotonina come "di una vera e propria manna dal cielo". Il professor Giuseppe Remuzzi qualche mese fa sosteneva che anche i genitori premono per il consumo dell'antidepressivo, e se il medico non lo prescrive sono pronti a bussare a un'altra porta.*L'uso smodato può iniziare da piccolissimi e continuare prendendo l'antidepressivo di mamma e papà.*

*Gli psicofarmaci sono usati anche come droghe ricreazionali*: secondo l'Istituto superiore di sanità antidepressivi ed eccitanti sono le sostanze preferite dopo cocaina ed ecstasy. E per i giovani di Bolzano sono quasi una moda: in un sondaggio della Provincia il 56 per cento del campione di lingua italiana ha ammesso di assumere farmaci, pur senza un disturbo conclamato, una volta a settimana.

Da Bari a Venezia, da Palermo a Torino *il numero di studenti che cerca conforto nei consultori psicologici cresce in continuazione.* Fiorella Giusberti, responsabile dei servizi di aiuto psicologico dell'Università di Bologna, riceve con il suo staff oltre 400 allievi l'anno. Ai soggetti con disturbi gravi vengono anche prescritti medicinali. "Sono circa il 5 per cento", spiega: "Sono aumentati moltissimo negli ultimi cinque anni. Se l'abuso è deprecabile, a volte accoppiare alla terapia l'assunzione di un farmaco è inevitabile. Serve anche per consentire una psicoterapia efficace". Il corto circuito, dice Giusberti, è provocato dal tipo di sofferenza dei giovani: vuoto interiore, mancanza assoluta di introspezione. A ogni crisi, la pillola è il miraggio di una risposta efficace e veloce. *Il disagio è diffuso*: all'ateneo di Roma 3 le richieste di consultazioni sono aumentate del 70 per cento, la lista d'attesa è di un mese. E chi aspetta troppo a volte tenta la strada del farmaco. (20 settembre 2007)

http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/Voglio-una-vita-impasticcata/1779868//0


----------



## JDM (24 Settembre 2007)

Oggi ho conosciuto x lavoro una psicologa che lavora in una comunità x tossicodipendenti. Sai cosa mi ha detto ? Che oggi un tossico è innanzitutto un consumatore di psicofarmaci ed anestetici. L'ero e la coca stanno in mezzo al resto.
Ma io sto dalla parte dei tossici. O almeno di molti di loro. Nel senso che il vero male sta altrove.... Loro sono delle vittime


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*Insomma...*

...tutti noi siamo dentro alla stessa società e tutti noi abbiamo i nostri problemi, poi è scelta individuale come affrontarli o no.
Questa non è una condanna, ma credo che solo attraverso il riconoscimento della responsabilità è possibile uscire da situazioni controproducenti.


----------



## JDM (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...tutti noi siamo dentro alla stessa società e tutti noi abbiamo i nostri problemi, poi è scelta individuale come affrontarli o no.
> Questa non è una condanna, ma credo che solo attraverso il riconoscimento della responsabilità è possibile uscire da situazioni controproducenti.


Tra i tossici ci sono ignoranti, operai, impiegati, laureati, professionisti... E' un male dell'anima che è trasversale. E' una risposta dolorosa al dolore avvertito troppo intensamente. Perchè è grande il dolore, oppure perchè è fragile l'anima.
Nè il grande dolore nè l'anima fragile si scelgono.....


----------



## Old AlexRo (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nella mia casella di posta elettronica arriva spam: Casinò on line, Prestiti o investimenti e Viagra/Cialis.
> Riflettevo che queste offerte hanno un comun denominatore: la richiesta di vivere al di sopra delle proprie possibilità, la non accettazione della realtà economica e fisica.
> Mi sembra che anche il ricorso alla chirurgia e alla medicina estetica e agli psicofarmaci siano segni della stessa difficoltà ad accettare la realtà.



Ho bisogno di due su tre e gli unici che non ricevo sono i messaggi sui prestiti. 
Lo spam per me è pubblicità progresso.


----------



## Rebecca (24 Settembre 2007)

non facciamo di ogni spam un fascio.
paragonare i casinò al viagra mi pare azzardato. 
io credo che il viagra (come gli psicofarmaci) sia una "scoperta" importante che migliora la qualità della vita. non parlo dei 20enni deficienti che ne abusano per far chissàchè. parlo delle persone che soffrono di qualche patologia e che, sotto controllo medico, possono continuare ad avere una vita soddisfacente.
non ci vedo nulla di male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Rita ha detto:


> non facciamo di ogni spam un fascio.
> paragonare i casinò al viagra mi pare azzardato.
> io credo che il viagra (come gli psicofarmaci) sia una "scoperta" importante che migliora la qualità della vita. non parlo dei 20enni deficienti che ne abusano per far chissàchè. parlo delle persone che soffrono di qualche patologia e che, sotto controllo medico, possono continuare ad avere una vita soddisfacente.
> non ci vedo nulla di male.


Le persone che soffrono di qualche patologia lo prendono sotto controllo medico e non utilizzano internet.
Per questo, considerando che se c'è un'offerta è perché c'è una domanda, ho dedotto un consumo mosso da spinte equiparabili al vivere al di sopra delle proprie possibilità come testimonia l'offerta di prestiti o al pensare di risolvere i problemi ricorrendo alla "fortuna" (creandosene di più gravi) con il gioco d'azzardo.
Poi se vincessi alla lotteria ..sarei ben contenta


----------



## Rebecca (24 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L*e persone che soffrono di qualche patologia lo prendono sotto controllo medico e non utilizzano internet.*
> Per questo, considerando che se c'è un'offerta è perché c'è una domanda, ho dedotto un consumo mosso da spinte equiparabili al vivere al di sopra delle proprie possibilità come testimonia l'offerta di prestiti o al pensare di risolvere i problemi ricorrendo alla "fortuna" (creandosene di più gravi) con il gioco d'azzardo.
> Poi se vincessi alla lotteria ..sarei ben contenta


che poi quello che vendono on line spesso è unacopia made in china pericolosa nella peggiore ipotesi, inutile nella migliore


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ho chiuso una mail perchè era sprovvista di filtro anti-spam e mi ero scocciato di cancellare quei messaggi.
> 
> Mi han sempre fatto molto sorridere quelli sul Viagra... e tra me e me mi chiedevo: chi è che ha spifferato?
> 
> ...


Appunto non si dirà mai abbastanza che si parla troppo di queste finzioni della realtà buone solo per anestetizzare sensi e pensieri.  Un vero placebo fasullo mediatico per le irrisolvenze della nostra realtà. Ci rapportiamo con la vita come facevamo nell'infanzia... credendo alle fole ed alle fantasie mirate, ma allora c'era l'età a giustificarle.... prima o poi toccherà pure di crescere.
Bruja


----------



## Old AlexRo (25 Settembre 2007)

Ora mi preoccupo: Ma il "penis enlargement" arriva solo a me?
Non è spam ufficiale ma un email indirizzato a me e a me solo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2007)

*no*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Ora mi preoccupo: Ma il "penis enlargement" arriva solo a me?
> Non è spam ufficiale ma un email indirizzato a me e a me solo?
















































Non preoccuparti arriva anche a me  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Ma se funziona fammi sapere


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2007)

A me arrivano anche cose tipo : "il mio ragazzo e' superdotato..." o "sono vogliosa etcc."... certe volte le inoltro ai colleghi 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ancheil Viagra  inoltro... ma solo quando mettono la lista dei prezzi.;.. cosi' posso scrivere " controlla se tu paghi di piu'" 

	
	
		
		
	


	













scusate non ce la faccio ad esser seria


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2007)

*magari*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A me arrivano anche cose tipo : *"il mio ragazzo e' superdotato..."* o "sono vogliosa etcc."... certe volte le inoltro ai colleghi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...potresti inoltrarla a me


----------



## @lex (25 Settembre 2007)

ma saranno vere le email che tre ragazze inesperte 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  mi hanno mandato e che dicono che tutte e tre insieme vogliono farlo con me......?
rispondo? o prima di farlo meglio chiedere un prestito e comprare del viagra?
sono combattuto....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2007)

*...*



@lex ha detto:


> ma saranno vere le email che tre ragazze inesperte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il secondo è consigliabile ..il primo ..indispensabile


----------



## @lex (25 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il secondo è consigliabile ..il primo ..indispensabile


già lo sapevo ma volevo una conferma........


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> già lo sapevo ma volevo una conferma........


 
E chi pensava che tu fossi un novello mecenate.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (26 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E chi pensava che tu fossi un novello mecenate.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma de che?????
sono io in cerca di sponsor!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ma de che?????
> sono io in cerca di sponsor!!!!!!!!!!


Certo che purte tu... che ti costa fare il grande a chiacchiere??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (28 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che purte tu... che ti costa fare il grande a chiacchiere??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nulla......come hai ben poptuto constatare


----------

